# Photo Frame Size



## michaelpohl (May 20, 2015)

So I think this is the right spot to post, I wasn't quite sure but the description said printing so here I am! I have decided to get a panoramic shot I took a little while ago printed. I'm getting it printed from adoramapix in a 6inx18in and a 12inx36in and it should be here Friday (5/22/15). My only problen is I can't find a 6x18 frame anywhere, and I can only find 11 3/4x36 frames, which all the employees I asked said wouldn't work. I would really like to not spend a ton of money on a frame (I'm talking like $50 or less if possible). I went to my local framing store, then Michael's, then hobby lobby, then target, then pier 1, and even got really desperate and went to walmart. All had 11 3/4x36 frames for around $40 but told me a custom 12x36 frame would run me close to $100 which I can't justify spending. Any Tips?

This is the photo I'm having printed



Sunrise At The Antioch Bridge by Michael Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## Alexr25 (May 20, 2015)

Use a larger frame and cut your own mat to suit the picture. Also you might consider cropping your image to both better fit the frame and to create a better composition.
The left side of the image from the left edge to just to the left of the second pier does nothing to enhance the image and could be cropped out, similarly from the right edge to the group of 3 cranes could be removed and finally I would remove some water from the bottom of the image. This would give you much stronger composition and would suit a mat with a 20x10 or 10x5 opening to fit a 24x16 or 12x8 frame.


----------



## snowbear (May 20, 2015)

If you are OK with a plain aluminum frame, Michaels (and some others) carry frame kits - two aluminum frame sides with hardware; they come in 2" increments.  You will have to get the glass separately.


----------



## KmH (May 20, 2015)

You can order a custom cut frame and framing accessories/parts and assembling the frame yourself is quite easy.

At American Frame a 36" x 12" Nielsen black metal frame would cost you $24.65.
If you wanted to mat the photo and use a larger frame a 38" x 14" is $26.75.

A 36" x 12" archival quality mounting board would cost you an additional $10.20, 38" x 14" would invoke an oversize handeling fee but the mount itself would be $11.40.
For the 38" x 14" frame an archival quality mat with a reverse bevel cut window in it for your photo would add another $21.15 -$16.15 without the reverse bevel cut (adds $5).

The bigger frame, mount board, mat w/window would be $54.30 + shipping.
With no mat the 36" x 12" frame and mount board would be $34.85 + shipping.

American Frame will include assembly instructions and there is online info about how to assemble photo framing too.
American Frame How To - American Frame

Measuring Matboards Matboard More


----------



## michaelpohl (May 21, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback guys! I had never heard of American Frame, it's such a great site! Thanks!


----------

